# EN: a first-principle(s) study - singular / plural



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

A mon tour de poser une question ;-)

On m'a toujours appris à écrire, par exemple :

- a 5-*year* old kid : un gamin de 5 ans
- a 2-*day* stay : un séjour de 2 jours

en m'expliquant que, ici, "year" et "stay" sont "adjectivés" et doivent rester invariables. Certes.

Mais cela fait 30 ans que je lis, dans le domaine scientifique qui est le mien, de récurrents :

"A first-*principles* study of (something)".

Le sens est compris de toute la communauté concernée : "une étude de (qq chose) à partir/ au moyen des premiers principes".
Mais pourquoi donc ce "*s*" à "principle*s*" ? N'entre-t-il pas dans la même catégorie que les précédents "year" et "day" ?

Merci,

Olivier


----------



## Carls2

Sans être trop lugubre :
A ceremony of last rites
A last-rights ceremony
I think it is because there is no singular form that holds the idea of "first principles" and/or "last rites."


----------



## olivier68

Merci Carls2,

Je ne connaissais pas l'expression "last-rites ceremony".

Mais du coup... dans le même registre, je vais lui "opposer" le : "last will and testament form" ... où l'on reste au singulier. A moins que "will", pris dans ce sens, puisse avoir un sens collectif ?


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

Cette phrase, c'est du bon anglais. La notion de "first principles" est utilisé pour décrire une méthode d'analyse. Des gens disent parfois "nous avons besoin de revenir aux premiers principes". Si on dirait "nous avons besoin de revenir au premier principe", alors la signification de la phrase a changé.

Maintenant avec plus d'anglais. "to return to first principles" est différent de "to return to the first principle". C'est pourquoi dans ce cas on dit "a first principles study" avec le "s".

Salut


----------



## olivier68

Merci à tous pour vos interventions, mais elles ne répondent pas vraiment à la question initiale. Le problème n'est pas de savoir si cela est correct ou pas. C'est correct puisque c'est employé de façon usuelle et acceptée par les locuteurs anglo-saxons.

La question, c'est : pourquoi dit-on, d'une part (plural) :

"a last-rite*s* ceremony"
"a first-principle*s* approach"

et, d'autre part (singular):

"a last will and testament form"
"a 5 year old kid"
"a 2 day (long) stay"

Y-a-t-il une raison grammaticale à ce choix de mettre au singulier ou au pluriel ces "noms adjectivés" ?
Est-ce une simple question de pratique, d'usage (genre "formes figées") ou y-a-t-il une règle "officielle" qui m'aurait échappé ?


----------



## Maître Capello

La raison a pourtant été donnée par Eddie_Sammon : l'expression n'a pas exactement le même sens au singulier et au pluriel. On doit donc mettre la marque du pluriel à ce substantif même lorsqu'il est employé comme adjectif : _a first-principle*s* approach_. Autre exemple : _a custom*s* officer_.


----------



## olivier68

Donc, si je comprends bien l'usage ou non du "s" ne relève pas strictement de la grammaire, mais plutôt de la nécessité du sens afin d'éviter toute ambiguïté ? Cela me semble OK pour "principles" (possible problème de sens), "5 year old", "2 day long" (pas de risque de confusion de sens sur ces 2 là).

Mais n'est-ce pas plus "flou" pour "rites" or "will" ? En français on parle "d'un rite funéraire" ou "des rites funéraires". Et on parle aussi surtout de "dernières volontés" (on part du principe qu'il y en a en général plusieurs).
Donc, "last-rite ceremony" ou "last wills document" pourraient-ils être grammaticalement acceptés, même si ce n'est pas l'usage ?
De même : "a custom officer", même si moins courant, serait-il vraiment fautif ?

Ce n'est pas pour pinailler, mais j'aimerais comprendre complètement cette affaire.


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

C'est une cérémonie de "last rites" parce qu'il y a plus d'un seul rite qui est donné. 

C'est un formulaire de "last will and testament" parce qu'une personne fait seulement un seul testament. 

Pourquoi on dit "a five year old kid/child" ? Je ne sais pas. Probablement parce que "five year old" est utilisé comme un adjectif et pas un nom. Donc nous disons "a five year old kid" et "A study that lasted for five years" avec le "s". 

Je pense que c'est la raison. On supprime le "s" pour les adjectifs _sauf _si certaine ambiguïté serait créée. 

Bonne chance


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Eddie,

Oui, mais on fait souvent plusieurs "last wills" ;-)
"- What did you write in your last will(s?) and testament form?
 - So many wills... Many years of formal procédures  to forthcome!"

Olivier


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

Bonsoir Olivier, 

Oui, mais le formulaire créera seulement un seul testament. Une personne ne crée pas plus d'un testament au même moment. 

Il n'y a pas plus que je peux dire à ce sujet. Des choses sont simplement coutumes.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Eddie,

Merci pour vos interventions.
On ne fait effectivement qu'un seul testament (modifiable).

Je pense que l'expression adjectivée "last will" doit finalement se comprendre comme un "collectif". Ce ne me semble pas déraisonnable.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, c'est plutôt le pluriel en français qui pourrait sembler curieux étant donné que l'on n'a qu'une seule volonté.


----------



## olivier68

Certes...
Cependant, pour avoir lu beaucoup de documents de ce genre (pour cause de cours de paléographie ou de généalogie), je peux vous assurer que la tradition française écrit, depuis des siècles, "Testament et dernières volontés", au pluriel. Cette expérience de lecture révèle que ces dernières volontés peuvent être nombreuses et variées, voire parfois surprenantes ;-)
J'ai par ailleurs farfouillé sur Internet - statistiquement. J'ai l'impression que les deux se disent "last wills/will and testament forms".
On trouve les deux formulations. En gros 50/50.
L'expression au singulier est peut-être à prendre comme un "collectif" ? Je ne sais.


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

Olivier, oui en anglais c'est courant qu'un nom au singulier est utilisé comme un "collectif". Cela me semble normal et pour moi c'est le français qui semble étrange parce que plusieurs noms que nous utilisons au singulier sont utilisés au pluriel en français, par exemple :

1. Last will vs dernières volontés
2. The media vs les médias

Le sens est le même. Il est important de ne pas penser trop. 

PS, en français tu utilises des noms singulier pour signifier un collectif aussi, par exemple :

1. Le peuple. 
2. Tout le monde. 

Dans chaque cas les singular noms représentent plus d'un entité. C'est le même avec "last will" et "the media" en anglais. 

Maintenant, je dois partir. Bonne chance encore


----------



## btr

Hi Olivier,



olivier68 said:


> J'ai par ailleurs farfouillé sur Internet - statistiquement. J'ai l'impression que les deux se disent "last wills/will and testament forms".
> On trouve les deux formulations. En gros 50/50.



Where have you seen "last wills and testament"?  I have never heard of such a document and couldn't find it in a google search or Google NGram search.  I don't know much about the origin of the phrase or the practice, but I'm wondering if volonté=will while volontés=wishes in this context.

For the original question... this is a really hard one to answer.  To me it seems (as Eddie_Sammon and Carls2 pointed out) "first-principles study" and "last rites ceremony" remain plural because "first principles" and "last rites" are set expressions in their respective contexts.  In singular form, they don't have the same "well-known" meaning.

I'm no expert, but if you're looking for a rule or explanation, I would say that, in general, the noun or phrase that's acting as an adjective should be singular, and that you only use plural when the noun or phrase is already understood in that form, and thus has meaning "as a whole unit".


----------



## olivier68

Hi BTR,

For "last wills and testament", see, for instance:
Last Wills and Testament Forms

For "last will and testament", see, for instance:
Last Will and Testament Form - Free Simple Online Template

Olivier


----------

